# *SolenTTers April Meet*



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

I hope this is enough notice for you all. 
:roll: 
I propose our next meet to be held on Wednesday 7th April. Instead of meeting and staying at a single venue, I propose we meet, have a drink and a chat then move on to another venue for further drink and chat and finally move on to our final venue of the evening. Thus encorperating the social aspect of meeting fellow TTers and spending a bit of time enjoying our cars together. 

As most of us now know "The Pots", we could meet there for 8p.m. It was discussed last time that we could meet at the Sir John Barleycorn pub or White Hart at Cadnam (just of Jcn 1 M27) so we should perhaps aim to end the evening at either of these pubs. :wink:

The intermediate pub should therefore be between Chilerton and Cadnam. The Potters Heron at Hursley on the A3090 between Winchester and Romsey perhaps? :?

Please be aware that the above is merely a suggestion. Any further comments or recommendations will be greatfully received. :lol:

I Hope you can all make the above date. If you cant, please suggest an alternative. 

Regards

Jog


----------



## S4Tony (Jan 16, 2004)

Sounds like I might use a whole tankful of fuel on this one...anyway, I'm up for it


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Pencil me in as a definite.


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Sounds like a plan.... and I'll *really* try to make this one. Potters Heron should be ok, has a fairly decent size car park.


----------



## jrv (Jan 29, 2004)

Count us in as well!
JRV (Shaun & Gina))


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Great idea, bit of a cruise too. Why not meet earlier ? To get more daylight ?
Definate for me, thanks


----------



## jrv (Jan 29, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Great idea, bit of a cruise too. Why not meet earlier ? To get more daylight ?
> Definate for me, thanks


I'm up for meeting a little earlier to, but understand some may not be able to do this due to work commitments.

JRV


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Any time from 7 suits me...


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Going on past performance, you'd better pencil me in as a maybe.

Potters Heron's good for me. It's about half a mile from work.


----------



## markebears (Mar 10, 2003)

Asssuming weather and time permitting will be able to attend as monthly sales meeting is following day for a change 8)

See you all soon


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thats great Mark, so where will we meet then ? :?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Heads up post ! :wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

A quick update.
We all try to aim for 7p.m. at "The Pots"on Wednesday 7th April.
A quick photo chance if we still have the light!?!? So a quick buff and polish may be in order (like we dont already do that anyway). 

Attendees to date:
Jog
S4 Tony
MighTy Tee
Andyman (if he remembers  )
JRV
Markebears

Yet to Confirm
Phil :?
SKG :?

Cant Come:
Laurie (on Hols)

If you are realy lucky you may get a chance to meet your new TTOC Southern Area Rep, if he or she can spare the time from their very busy schedule! :wink:

If anyone else wants to join us, please let me know or post a reply here.

Jog


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:wink: Yes , def on please


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Maybe a mini cruise from the M27 up to the pots ? :?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Sorry John, didnt mean to miss you out.

Attendees to date: 
TTotal
Jog 
S4 Tony 
MighTy Tee 
Andyman (if he remembers ) 
JRV 
Markebears

Yet to Confirm 
Phil 
SKG

Cant Come: 
Laurie (on Hols)

If you are realy lucky you may get a chance to meet your new TTOC Southern Area Rep, if he or she can spare the time from their very busy schedule!

If anyone else wants to join us, please let me know or post a reply here.

Jog


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

All.

For those comming from the West or anyone who fancies starting earlier, what about meeting at Rownhams Services at 6.40p.m. and cruse up to "The Pots" from there?

If anyone cant make it until later, we will be at "The Pots" until 8.00 - 8.30 p.m. anyway. I will PM my mobile No to anyone who knows they are going to be late.

Jog


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

OK 6.40 at the Rownhams (Eastbound) services carpark near the buildings entrance then. :wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

OK,
Let me know who is going to meet us at Rownhams en route to "the Pots".


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Probably - will confirm near the date..

Cheers Richard


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

SKG
you have PM


----------



## jrv (Jan 29, 2004)

Jog, 
Could meet you in Marchwood if you like, same place?, then drive to Rownhams together?
Regards
Shaun


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

OK
I will contact you nearer the time for more details on time etc.
Cheers
Mark


----------



## SKG (Jun 8, 2003)

jog said:


> SKG
> you have PM


 

I have, well thats news to me.

It just might be that the whole of the wilts crew could be coming down in convey, which will look smart.

This of course means that I get to be the leader and tail end charlie all in one go  

I will confirm a bit nearer - but will probably be ok to make it. Would be good if we good meet in Tesco's car park again?

Cheers

Steve


----------



## markebears (Mar 10, 2003)

Jog

Will meet you and John at Rownhams East/B

8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Great news Mark ! :wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

As an "aside" to the main topic, JRV and I are going up to the Surrey meet on 16th April (Friday night). Should be a bit lighter by then.
Anyone care to join us.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

OK
An update.
The Main meeting will start at approx 7p.m at "The Flower Pots" pub in Chilerton see link for map:
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... search.srf
This is a great pub to meet up at and perfect for a photo of the cars together. The plan is to stay here for a while and then cruise to another pub approx 10 miles away, stay for a while and then cruise a further 15 miles to our final destination of the evening which is adjacent to the M27 for easy access home again.

In addition to the "Main Meet" some of us from the West of the area, intend to meet at 6.40p.m. at Rownhams Services (eastbound). From there we will cruise to Jnc 9 of the M3 to collect at least one stray (SKG) and then on to "The Pots". If you intend to meet me at either of the above location prior to meeting at the pub, please let me know (otherwise I will not know who to wait for!!!!)

Please reply to this thread and confirm where you intend meeting up. I hope this is not too confusing. 
JRV - I will meet you and Gina in the same place as last time at 6.30p.m.

If for any reason we do not meet on route, we will see you all at "The Pots".

Please reply to let me know who is attending.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## markebears (Mar 10, 2003)

Confirmation meeting you and John at Rownhams

Cheers

mark 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

And me too at the Rownhams service station , in me shorts ! 8)


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> And me too at the Rownhams service station , in me shorts ! 8)


Should be fun in the sleet and snow :lol:

I hope to be at Rownhams too....


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Yet another update.
An indication of whos meeting when and where.
Please let me know if the following needs updating.

6.40p.m Meet at Rownhams Eastbound
Jog
JRV
MighT Tee (Richard - please confirm if you will meet us here)
TTotal
Markebears
Homer
Andyman

6.50p.m. Tesco JCN9 M3 Winchester
SKG (steve - please confirm)

7p.m. at "The Pots"
S4 Tony

Yet to confirm (please post if you are coming and where you will meet us)
Phil
TThrill
andyc
JedsTTer
davie
Kharling
Bryn

Cant make this one
Laurie
Boggie


----------



## S4Tony (Jan 16, 2004)

I'll meet you at the Pots.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

A big meet ! The more the merrier , its gonna be HOT 8) Too !


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

TTotal said:


> A big meet ! The more the merrier , its gonna be HOT 8) Too !


Trying my best. Hope I am not hastleing (spell check) too much.  
Hope more can come!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Just posted this on the TT-Quattro.com forum to see if we can get a few more cars...
"There is a meet booked for next Weds 7th April , see the TTF board "SolenTTeers Meet" under events or ask me !

About a dozen cars so far, lets make it more please.

Not to far from Wilts, Dorset, Sussex, Berks either.

Meeting on the M27 services Eastbound, near Southampton about 6.30 pm. 
My mob 07836230359 or contact *jog* on the other forum :wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

SKG, andyc and Jedstter.
you have PM.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I'm likely now, but still not definite (work's a nightmare atm).
Can someone send me a PM on Tuesday to remind me?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

I am sure a few(all) will do that. 
Where (if you come) will you meet us?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

phil said:


> I'm likely now, but still not definite (work's a nightmare atm).
> Can someone send me a PM on Tuesday to remind me?


Phil is your mob number still 7103 ???

I can text you or call , will be at the East bound Rownhams services of the 
M27 at 6.30 ish waiting.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

John, yes that's me. I'll probably come down to Rownhams. 
An IM the day before will remind me to take the TT into work, although if the weather's nice I'll have it in anyway.

Andy, I could come down to yours on the way if oyu want, or will you be going straight from work?


----------



## jrv (Jan 29, 2004)

jog said:


> Yet another update.
> An indication of whos meeting when and where.
> Please let me know if the following needs updating.
> 
> ...


Hello All,
Bad news I'm afraid, Gina and I are now unable to make the 6th. We're both really dissapointed but it can't be avoided! Hope you all have a great evening.
Jog, I'm still ok for the Surrey meet on the 16th, maybe some of Wednesdays attendees may wish to join us for the run up?

Once again, have a great evening.
Shaun and Gina


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Shaun and Gina,
Real shame you cant make Wednesday.
I should be OK for the following Friday, and I will ask the others if they want to join us.
Cheers
Mark
PS Wednesday is the 7th.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Update 5/04/04
6.40p.m Meet at Rownhams Eastbound 
Jog 
MighT Tee (Richard - please confirm if you will meet us here) 
TTotal 
Markebears 
Homer 
Andyman 
Phil (needs reminder on tuesday)

6.50p.m. Tesco JCN9 M3 Winchester 
SKG (will confirm Tuesday)

7p.m. at "The Pots" 
S4 Tony

Yet to confirm (please post if you are coming and where you will meet us) 
TThrill 
andyc 
JedsTTer 
davie 
Kharling 
Bryn

Cant make this one 
Laurie 
Boggie
JRV


----------



## SKG (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi all, Sorry unable to make weds night due to work stuff 

hope you all have a good time, with not to many anoraks in sight 

unsure wot is up with the forum re msg's - but can't seem to work them out, so bit fed up with the forum at the mo.

s'pose it will become clear someday, but for now...... :?

Cheers

Steve


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Update 6/04/04 
6.40p.m Meet at Rownhams Eastbound (7/04/04)
Jog  
MighT Tee (Richard - please confirm if you will meet us here)  
TTotal  
Markebears  
Homer  
Andyman  
Phil (needs reminder on tuesday) 

7p.m. at "The Pots" 
S4 Tony 

Yet to confirm (please post if you are coming and where you will meet us) 
TThrill :? 
andyc :? 
JedsTTer :? 
davie :? 
Kharling :? 
Bryn :?

Cant make this one 
Laurie 
Boggie 
JRV
SKG
timw (thanx for letting me know mate) 

Well, the numbers have dwindled a bit over the last week. We had 5 TTs last month and three of those cant make it this month, and yet we have still managed to get 7 TTs and an S4 attending tomorrow.

I hope some of those who are yet to be confirmed will still show!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

No *TT*  so look out for this.............


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

TTotal said:


> No *TT*  so look out for this.............


  :?:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well almost...same colour and it is an S3 ! Got a loan car for a short while. :wink: So will _try _ and keep up !


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

let's hope the weather's better than it is today


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Its fine now here !

All change will have an A4 tomorrow, bloomin hire company snatched back the S3 :evil:


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

There were hailstones on my way home today. Damn April showers.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

See you guys at Rownhams tonight

Has anyone reminded Andyman :?:



TTotal said:


> Its fine now here !
> 
> All change will have an A4 tomorrow, bloomin hire company snatched back the S3 :evil:


Hire company hope you will Swissol this one as well :lol:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Not since last week! :?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Update 7/04/04

Tonights the night!

6.40p.m Meet at Rownhams Eastbound
Jog 
MighTy Tee
TTotal 
Markebears 
Homer 
Andyman (has been reminded and has remembered  )
Phil (has been reminded)

7p.m. at "The Pots" 
S4 Tony
TThrill 

andyc - has said he will try to meet with us at some stage throughout the evening.

Yet to confirm (please post if you are coming and where you will meet us) 
JedsTTer - Tried to contact but not opening PMs
davie 
Kharling 
Bryn

Cant make this one 
Laurie - on holiday but will attend next month.
Boggie - Will attend when meets get a bit nearer to Middlesex or at weekends.
JRV - cant make this one but will be at Surrey meet on 16th and at next months SolenTTeers meet.
SKG - Work commitments but will come to next months meet.
timw - Should be at next months meet.

Any last minute attendees, more than welcome.


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> will _try _ and keep up !


No change there then!

Have actually remembered this time. See you there.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I'll be there.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

black now !


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Good turnout tonight. Nice to meet some new faces, and glad I finally made it to a Hants meet after missing a few.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Excellent evening, Julie (wife) now wishes she had come along, great to meet even more new faces, well done Mark.

Some very good driving including an fast run down the A32 home 8) looking forward to next month

Cheers Richard


----------



## S4Tony (Jan 16, 2004)

That was a good evening - it was great to go out for a run for a change, see some new faces (and regulars) and also end up near Petersfield when I was expecting to finish in the New Forest


----------



## andyc (Apr 29, 2003)

I made it to the Pots but not til just before 8 so unfortunatly I missed you all.  
I will try to make it a bit earlier next time.

Looking forward to next month..
Andy


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Andyc - you missed a really good evening, I will let you know my mobile no so next month you can contact us. We were only just up the road at the White Horse (Pub with no name).

I am sure others will also let you have their numbers as well.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks to all who came last night. A special thankyou to Ron and Helen and Andy and Helen for travelling so far.

Great to meet all the new faces and to see the regulars again. Hope you can all come next month.

I will post a proposed date for the next meet shortly.

Cheers

Mark[/img]


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Hi all,

A few pics of last night

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/jog/April%20Meet%2002.jpg

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/jog/April%20Meet%201.jpg

Sorry we missed you andyc, I thought I gave you my Mobile No! :?

See you next month for an even bigger Meet!!!


----------



## andyc (Apr 29, 2003)

Jog

Yeah you did give me your mobile, but I left work in a bit of a hurry and forgot to write it down :?


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Good to see you all again. A really enjoyable evening. The drive home certainly was 'spirited' as indicated by the blue smoke rising from my brakes when I parked in the garage.  ... some great roads around that part of hants [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jrv (Jan 29, 2004)

Glad to hear all went well,

Gina and I pulled up into the Sir John Barleycorn car park around 9:45 in the hope that some of you may still have been there (wasnt sure if the venue was still on the agenda), but it appears that you decided to move on to the Petersfield area, never mind, teach me not to carry your mobile number Mark!

Look forward to the next one and may see some of you at the Surrey meet?

Regards
Shaun and Gina
JRV


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

jrv said:


> Look forward to the next one and may see some of you at the Surrey meet?
> 
> JRV


Probably just going to be the three of us!

Shame we missed you last night.

What do you think of the photo's?

Cheers

Mark


----------



## jrv (Jan 29, 2004)

Very nice! Quite a turn out, Shame I wasn't there to balance out the TTC's versas the TTR's!

I'll be in touch regards to meeting times for the Surrey meet!

Havent got a clue where the car park is they are refering to but I'll do some ground work.

Regards
Shaun 
JRV


----------



## HOMER (Mar 26, 2004)

good to meet everyone, thanks for welcoming us newies !!!
looking forward to next one !!!
andy & helen


----------



## HOMER (Mar 26, 2004)

mark, cheers for pics 
andy


----------



## TThrill (Jan 17, 2004)

Thanks everyone for a fun evening, especially Jog for pestering us into going [smiley=thumbsup.gif] .

Nice roads and pubs with a field to park well away from the normal people! what else could you ask for (well maybe a shorter drive home).

See you all again soon I'm sure.

Cheers Ron & Helen


----------

